
Primitive Tech – Build Swimming Pool Around Underground House - kylemclaren
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn1DEeyqaT4
======
simosx
The person that started this type of videos has the channel "Primitive
Technology" at
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAL3JXZSzSm8AlZyD3nQdBA)

It is nice that others are following the lead. I do doubt though in this video
that they filled up the pool with just those two buckets.

